# Hello frum Bristol



## karlos1369 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, new to the forum so thought I'd say hello.
My name is Karlos I'm from the Midlands but now live in Bristol.
Hopefully my  1970 Baywindow camper will be MOT'd and on the road this weekend. Cross ya fingers


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 24, 2009)

hellooooo and welcome

J


----------

